# Who's the most annoying on AC?



## 4861 (May 28, 2009)

Who is most annoying in animal crossing?


----------



## 4861 (May 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

couldnt u have put the poll in the other thread?
thread waster >.>


----------



## Rockman! (May 28, 2009)

Resetti


----------



## rebma girl (May 28, 2009)

Ressiti!


----------



## x-Hannah-x (May 29, 2009)

oh i h8 ressiti
hes soooooooooooo annoyin


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 29, 2009)

LOL, poor stupid Ressiti!


----------



## fitzy (May 30, 2009)

Tom Nook


----------



## the_lone_wolf (May 30, 2009)

none of them tortimer is he always sleeping old turtle dude.


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 31, 2009)

My neighbor Bob.


----------



## Laeric (Jun 1, 2009)

Booker.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jun 1, 2009)

totally reset mole dude


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 1, 2009)

Resseti...


----------



## melly (Jun 4, 2009)

Redd, every time I buy something, he Just has to give a flier out


----------



## mattsheep11340 (Jun 28, 2009)

Resetti is so cool lame!


----------



## Kiley (Jun 28, 2009)

either crazy redd or tom nook their both annoying


----------



## Niall (Jun 28, 2009)

Resstti is my worst


----------



## Luckyprettyskye (Jun 28, 2009)

ME


----------



## Niall (Jun 28, 2009)

Luckyprettyskye said:
			
		

> ME


lol


----------



## daveyp1997 (Jun 28, 2009)

resseti is annoying


----------



## Niall (Jun 28, 2009)

daveyp1997 said:
			
		

> resseti is annoying


He's the worst!


----------



## Conor (Jun 28, 2009)

Resetti.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 28, 2009)

The ability of the grass to disappear.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 28, 2009)

Tom Nook 
Resseti 
Crazy Redd 
One of my neighbors! 
*Phiyllis* It's Phyllis and no >_> .
Where's the 'none of them' option? 
All 5 of you who said Phyllis I *WILL* make you like Phyllis.


----------



## Phil (Jun 28, 2009)

resetti


----------



## Rene (Jun 28, 2009)

Mr Resetti, although i hardly ever see him >_<


----------



## Gnome (Jun 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Resetti


----------



## Gnome (Jun 28, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Tom Nook
> Resseti
> Crazy Redd
> One of my neighbors!
> ...


Nu you can't. =P


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 28, 2009)

Resetti hands down


----------



## DKelly (Jun 28, 2009)

Tom Nook...


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 28, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes I can > .


----------



## kalinn (Jun 28, 2009)

^^this person right here^^^ 
xD
jk =]


----------



## Phil (Jun 28, 2009)

^ NO
XD


----------



## kalinn (Jun 28, 2009)

heehee i was just kiddddingg  
how can he be annoying? 
hes an amazing dancer xD


----------



## Phil (Jun 28, 2009)

haha
his one of a kind


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 28, 2009)

Is offended  .
Yet flattered XD .


----------



## Phil (Jun 28, 2009)

xD


----------



## Conor (Jun 28, 2009)

Gracie annoys me as well.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 28, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Gracie annoys me as well.


She's like a snooty character but I like snooty characters so she doesn't annoy me  .


----------



## Nic (Jun 28, 2009)

mattsheep11340 said:
			
		

> Resetti is so cool lame!


Great job for bumping this topic. Remember what Storm said about bumping? If it has important info you may bump it if not don't bump it.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 28, 2009)

Resseti !!!


----------



## Natalie27 (Jun 28, 2009)

Resetti


----------



## AmyRawr (Jun 28, 2009)

#1 RESETII! 
2. Tom nook.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jun 28, 2009)

Reseti, I wish him pain an suffering...


----------



## angie (Jun 28, 2009)

resseti is soo annoying! i want to punch whoever made him up


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 28, 2009)

well 2 people resetti and one of my old neighbors that moved gwen the pernguin ooooooo i hated her and miranda the duck


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL 34 VOTES FOR RESSETI XD


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jun 28, 2009)

i would have said resseti but i dont reset (only once) so i say tom nook he follows u around everywhere! :yay:


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 28, 2009)

KoolKoopa123 said:
			
		

> i would have said resseti but i dont reset (only once) so i say tom nook he follows u around everywhere! :yay:


tn is a stalker


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 28, 2009)

Where's the option for Serena?


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 28, 2009)

resetti dur.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 28, 2009)

Nook


----------



## AndyB (Jun 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Nook


I see what you did there. =D


----------



## Thunder (Jun 28, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hurr hurr hurr


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Nook


I'd gladly change my mind from Serena to _that._


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 28, 2009)

Resseti


----------



## SockHead (Jun 28, 2009)

Isn't it obvious?.. Resetti.


----------



## Rene (Jun 29, 2009)

Nook is pretty awesome you guys O_O
he's a friggin racoon, it doesn't get any more awesome :r

he has a mask, you can't hate something that wears a natural mask .. >_<


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 29, 2009)

tom nook wears a mask so he can rob u and rip u off


----------



## easpa (Jun 29, 2009)

Nook and Resetti!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2009)

Resseti!!!!!!


----------



## DKelly (Jun 29, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Gracie annoys me as well.


Yeah gracie =/


----------



## Rene (Jun 30, 2009)

DKelly said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pff, i haven't even seen her on cf ..


----------



## fitzy (Jun 30, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> DKelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can see her at Gracie Grace shop sometimes.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 30, 2009)

gracie and the penguin neighbor GWEN UGH she is sooooooo annoying almost like a mini gracie


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 7, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> KoolKoopa123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes he is


----------



## Suaure (Jul 7, 2009)

Ressiti pwns the poll. LOL


----------



## Suaure (Jul 7, 2009)

KoolKoopa123 said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course he is, I mean come on....


He's a <big>*RACCOON  *</big>


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 7, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> KoolKoopa123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


finnally someone agrees with me :yay:


----------



## Gallade526 (Jul 7, 2009)

neibors because resetis awesome


----------



## Slyfy (Jul 7, 2009)

Crazy Redd.
Friggen jerk sold me a counterfit painting... DX


----------



## AndersonAmz (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, Redd... For the same reason >.>


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jul 8, 2009)

resiti r how ever u spell it he's fricken annoying


----------



## StbAn (Jul 8, 2009)

resetti duh!


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 8, 2009)

Monique the cat!


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 8, 2009)

Luckyprettyskye said:
			
		

> ME


Deffinetly


----------



## Jose (Jul 8, 2009)

Opal


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Jul 8, 2009)

...this makes me sad. 60 votes for Resetti? Nook follows you around the store like some stalker! And talks to you whenever you go upstairs, downstairs, in the store or when you're leaving! He's much more annoying that Resetti.

...alright, I'm done ranting like a 10 year old. To each their own, yes?


----------



## Goomboss (Jul 8, 2009)

Resetti's very annoying.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 9, 2009)

Goomboss said:
			
		

> Resetti's very annoying.


RESETTI IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!! SAVE OR I'LL KILL YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 9, 2009)

i dont mind resetti because i dont ever do that so it doesnt mind me. and i have just started to play accf again


----------



## KawaiiSoda (Jul 10, 2009)

Definitely Resetti!
He talks waaayy to much!


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 16, 2009)

if u dont like resseti STOP RESSETIN'!


----------



## Suaure (Jul 16, 2009)

i dont belive its right to hate animals


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Resetti


----------



## Away236 (Jul 16, 2009)

LOL resetti got owned


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 17, 2009)

Resseti is nice. He gave me a silver shovel just to go away today.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 24, 2009)

The stupid purple duck..Phyllis. Those who have ever wanted to get a perfect town should know what I mean. 
I have done it four times..on my wii and ds game aswell as my friends wii and ds game.
~Gracie


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 25, 2009)

Definately Resetti. My power went out while I was playing and I get back on a couple hours later after the power comes back and he's CUSSING at me. I think either my sister hacked it  (about a 90% chance this is what happened) or my game's glitched (100 - 90% chance this happened.)


----------



## Went (Jul 25, 2009)

Resetii annoys me all the site, and scares the **** out of me


----------



## Jake (Jul 26, 2009)

Resetti


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Sep 5, 2009)

Redditi is SO annoying


----------



## merinda! (Sep 5, 2009)

*<span style="font-family:Verdana"><small>Lyle, when you have 3000 bells on you and he won't let you escape. D:*


----------



## mariokartgod (Sep 20, 2009)

ressetti for sure especially when you get to the point where he makes you type exactly what he wants. You have to capitalize, space, and punctuate exactly the way he says it too. I darn near flung the wiimote at the tv.


----------



## mariokartgod (Sep 20, 2009)

Although some of the snooty female animals can get pretty close too.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 20, 2009)

Resetii, he's annoying, and he's like "DON'T RESET! YOU GOT THAT, PUNK?" and I'm like "shut up, you stupid mole." and he's like "BLAH BLAH BLAH"


----------



## Rene (Sep 21, 2009)

Lol noh, Resetti is awesome 
you've got to be honest; if he wasn't there you'd probably stopped way more without saving   

I'd say Celeste  :r


----------



## Soil (Sep 21, 2009)

I would say evryone one except neighbors and Crazy Redd
Redd is just so awesome and ridiculous I laugh at him everytime


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 21, 2009)

Crazy Redd.  I would pick Resetii, but I never had a problem with reseting so I never saw him. Redd on the other hand... He just doesn't cut it out with his CRRAAAAAZZYYY prices sales pitch. All the emotion he uses when trying to sell his furniture... It's too much. o:


----------



## Light (Sep 21, 2009)

Lyle. He keeps sending you annoying HRA letters.


----------



## KCourtnee (Sep 21, 2009)

Ressetti. I *censored.3.0*in' hate him.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 21, 2009)

Resseti doy -_-


----------



## Chibi (Oct 2, 2009)

Don. Resetti is awesome. His brother is just... creepy. Also, did anyone notice how after Resetti tells you to "SCRAM" he dashes off before you Xp


----------



## kenziegirl (Oct 2, 2009)

RESSETTI! I hate him! He is the baddest!


----------



## vampiricrogue (Oct 23, 2009)

i voted for red... if resetti was as annoying as he was, i would have burned the game ages ago.


----------



## Yokie (Oct 24, 2009)

Resetti is really annoying but since I never reset I never meet him he's not the most annoying.
The most annoying is...........MOOSE!


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 24, 2009)

resseti all the way


----------



## Zex (Oct 24, 2009)

Idk. I didnt like Nook very much when I played.


----------



## nosey33 (Nov 2, 2009)

Resseti definitely


----------



## Silently (Nov 3, 2009)

Tom Nook because he talks to you for ten minutes every time you want to do something in his shop -_-... The mole guy hardly ever comes...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 3, 2009)

The neighbors.
All of them.


----------



## easpa (Nov 3, 2009)

Resseti, Gracie and Tom Nook.


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 3, 2009)

tom nook.. as vampiricrogue said, if resetti was that annoying i would be dead


----------



## Nic (Nov 3, 2009)

Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Resetii, he's annoying, and he's like "DON'T RESET! YOU GOT THAT, PUNK?" and I'm like "shut up, you stupid mole." and he's like "BLAH BLAH BLAH"


"AND HE GOES BLAH BLAH BLAH."

He doesn't. Nice try though.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd have to say Tom Nook for being such a cheap you-know-what, Apollo because he shows up in EVERY one of my towns, and Joan because I can't ever get up early enough to catch her XD;


----------



## Ryusaki (Dec 26, 2009)

Resseti.


----------



## JCnator (Dec 26, 2009)

My voting is mostly based on AC:CF. So, here goes my rant!

Resetti: In beginning, his lines are funny. When he start to repeat his lame dialogues that made him a pain in my rear, particularly when grueling against the "not so serene" Serena, and dealing the annoying Festivale. If Nintendo is reading this, make sure Resetti has tons of funny lines or just rid him.

Another NPC I hate is Gwen. Too bland to my taste. Plus, she's stubborn when it comes to make her moving. I wish there's more ways to anger villagers. How about a punch on her face?


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 27, 2009)

Serena >:|


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Dec 27, 2009)

Crazy Redd for ALWAYS having the same items in stock and no legit paintings whenever I visit him in the city (Wii) or his tent (DS).


----------



## Nixie (Dec 27, 2009)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> Crazy Redd for ALWAYS having the same items in stock and no legit paintings whenever I visit him in the city (Wii) or his tent (DS).


You! 
just kidding XD Man I owe you so much right now XP
But I'm not tiny brained! peasant! >


----------



## hylianhero (Dec 28, 2009)

Resseti


----------



## Sakurachan (Dec 29, 2009)

Resetti


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Dec 29, 2009)

Animal Crossing Town Destroyers.
Oh what?
I thought we were talking about actual people  :O


----------

